

Architectural Styles and Design of Network-based Software Architectures (2000) - brudgers
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~fielding/pubs/dissertation/top.htm

======
brudgers
This contains Fielding's original description of REST. It was published in
2000 but adding the date to the title put the title over the 80 character
limit.

